# American looking for work in Cyprus



## berraco58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello all, i am an American citizen living in Cyprus with my Cypriot wife. My education is in Chemical Engineering but i have done everything from managing production, project management, handling customers and suppliers, computer programming and teaching. I speak fluent English and Spanish (natively, i have latin american heritage). My greek is almost fluent at this point. I have had two jobs here and am fed up with the poor work ethic and wod like to work for a reputable company in need of my skills. Of course any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## berraco58 (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry, i just saw that there was a cyprus jobs thread. Not sure how to move the thread though. 

Still i would like to know if there are any American or reputable European companies with locations in Cyprus where someone can work hard, be compensated accordingly and where other coworkers can be counted on to both take their jobs seriously and actually do their jobs. Sorry if i sound bitter but its really a sad situation.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think in a country where jobs are difficult to attain right now, especially with the crisis in Greece meaning loads of Greeks are moving to Cyprus you may need to lower your expectations. I say this because what you are looking for even outside an economic crisis is not common in Cyprus and to be fair not that common outside the US and UK from what I've seen.

That said there are international companies, mostly likely all based in Nicosia, which I'm sure are professional in the way you describe and would probably have better luck moving with a company to Cyprus than getting a job from scratch in Cyprus.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

zin said:


> I think in a country where jobs are difficult to attain right now, especially with the crisis in Greece meaning loads of Greeks are moving to Cyprus you may need to lower your expectations. I say this because what you are looking for even outside an economic crisis is not common in Cyprus and to be fair not that common outside the US and UK from what I've seen.
> 
> That said there are international companies, mostly likely all based in Nicosia, which I'm sure are professional in the way you describe and would probably have better luck moving with a company to Cyprus than getting a job from scratch in Cyprus.
> 
> Good luck.


Sorry to interfear in the thread but when someone says that only US and UK have this kind of companies I really get upset. I am a Swede for the moment living in Germany and I can assure you that in both countries the workers and companies are very much professional in all respects. If it were not for Germany the EU would have much bigger problems today than it has. And Sweden is one of the countries that has gone through the crisis most unhurt and is now a what experts say a "tiger economi". That can hardly be said about UK or US


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Vegaanders, you are of course correct, my apologies. Having lived and worked in Spain and Dubai you can perhaps understand my cynicism.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah I lived 3 years on Tenerife and can agree on some of it.


----------



## KissinKate (May 14, 2011)

You say your training is chemical engineering. Which means you have no degree? Maybe you could finish at a university in Cyprus somewhere?


----------



## berraco58 (Sep 7, 2010)

KissinKate said:


> You say your training is chemical engineering. Which means you have no degree? Maybe you could finish at a university in Cyprus somewhere?





berraco58 said:


> ... *My education is in Chemical Engineering *but i have done everything from managing production, project management, handling customers and suppliers, computer programming and teaching...


I have a B.S. degree in Chemical Engineering from Florida State University and have 4 years of experience.


----------

